# Preserving Bugs in Hand Sanitizer



## Spepper (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey everyone, I wasn't quite sure where to put this, but I've done it and found it to be a really cool way to preserve bugs.  I thought some of you might be interested.  Here's the link: http://www.slideshare.net/sdroege/how-preserve-insect-specimens-in-hand-sanitizer

One I did myself: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'll be the first to admit that this method isn't without problems... I recently preserved my Yellow-Spotted millipede, Leaf, who had died not too long ago, but been air dried, and I made the mistake of not boiling it long enough.  If you don't boil it long enough the first time you'll never get the bubbles out, but if you let it boil until the only bubbles you can see are the ones coming off the bottom of the inside of the vial you should be okay.  I like this better than alcohol because it doesn't sink to the bottom no matter how you turn it, and the hand sanitizer is crystal clear.

One more tip: if you do decide to try this method, the smaller the vial the easier it is to get all the bubbles out.  Also, leave a little bit of space at the top of the vial un-filled with hand sanitizer when you go to boil it because it will boil over. :}

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sugarsandz (Oct 30, 2013)

Very interesting! I've never done this but would be interested to attempt it with insects that have died around my house. 

Thanks for the info!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spepper (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah, it's no problem!  I think it's a really cool way to preserve bugs—especially for showing them off.  _If_ you can find someone good to show them to that is, heh. :sarcasm:


----------



## The Snark (Nov 1, 2013)

That appears to be very effective. Would you please post exactly what kind of sanitizer you used so we will know what kind is effective as there are quite a few formulations?


----------



## reunsch (Nov 1, 2013)

Two things I love; hand sanitiser and keeping organisms in jars. I see a lot of vials full of insects and hand sanitiser appearing in my house fairly soon...


----------



## Spepper (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh, sorry everyone.  I was preoccupied with writing for November.  I used germ-X hand sanitizer, but I think most clear stuff would work.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 2, 2013)

Spepper said:


> Hey everyone, I wasn't quite sure where to put this, but I've done it and found it to be a really cool way to preserve bugs.  I thought some of you might be interested.  Here's the link: http://www.slideshare.net/sdroege/how-preserve-insect-specimens-in-hand-sanitizer
> 
> One I did myself:
> 
> ...



I'm not sure why you are boiling the sanitizer, curious as to why you are?


These sanitizers which are popular in recent years are typically made primarily of alcohol, including this one at 63% Alcohol, is a terrible fixative for samples in general, it distorts the colors, changes the the morphology, and in some cases parts of the sample will simply fall apart.

Additionally, alcohol denatures proteins, thus destroying them. Formalin or paraformaldehyde is much better, it cross-links proteins thus preserving them much better than alcohols.

Here's something for people to read http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/resshow/reynld1rs/amphlarv.htm


----------



## Spepper (Dec 2, 2013)

viper69 said:


> I'm not sure why you are boiling the sanitizer, curious as to why you are?
> 
> 
> These sanitizers which are popular in recent years are typically made primarily of alcohol, including this one at 63% Alcohol, is a terrible fixative for samples in general, it distorts the colors, changes the the morphology, and in some cases parts of the sample will simply fall apart.
> ...


I boil it to get rid of the air bubbles; otherwise it's filled with bubbles.

Actually, in regard to color, when I preserved my two specimens, if anything it brightened them and brought back the colors of life.  My millipede had been dead for so long he was turning an ugly grey color, but after boiling it brought back his vibrant yellow and black coloration.

I will have to read the things on that link though, thank you.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 3, 2013)

Spepper said:


> I boil it to get rid of the air bubbles; otherwise it's filled with bubbles.
> 
> Actually, in regard to color, when I preserved my two specimens, if anything it brightened them and brought back the colors of life.  My millipede had been dead for so long he was turning an ugly grey color, but after boiling it brought back his vibrant yellow and black coloration.
> 
> I will have to read the things on that link though, thank you.



Ah bubbles..got it!  I can speak to your specimens, and there exceptions to everything. The information I typed out is common scientific knowledge, just provided a link I found when I typed it so people wouldn't thinking I was talking out of my rear. I'm not saying don't do it, it's your sample that's all that matters, you have to like it, not me. =)


----------



## Spepper (Dec 3, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Ah bubbles..got it!  I can speak to your specimens, and there exceptions to everything. The information I typed out is common scientific knowledge, just provided a link I found when I typed it so people wouldn't thinking I was talking out of my rear. I'm not saying don't do it, it's your sample that's all that matters, you have to like it, not me. =)


Yes, I understand, thank you for pointing out a possible drawback with this method.  There is always more information in the world and everyone has their own opinions. ;D

---------- Post added 12-03-2013 at 07:02 PM ----------




viper69 said:


> Ah bubbles..got it!  I can speak to your specimens, and there exceptions to everything. The information I typed out is common scientific knowledge, just provided a link I found when I typed it so people wouldn't thinking I was talking out of my rear. I'm not saying don't do it, it's your sample that's all that matters, you have to like it, not me. =)


Yes, I understand, thank you for pointing out a possible drawback with this method.  There is always more information in the world and everyone has their own opinions. ;D

---------- Post added 12-03-2013 at 07:03 PM ----------

Sorry, double post. :/


----------



## viper69 (Dec 3, 2013)

Spepper said:


> Yes, I understand, thank you for pointing out a possible drawback with this method.  There is always more information in the world and everyone has their own opinions. ;D/



The information I provided you is not an opinion, it's a scientific fact documented by many, many scientists alive and LONG dead many decades ago.

Now, whether you use alcohol or something else, that's an opinon =)


----------



## jecraque (Dec 3, 2013)

viper69 said:


> I'm not sure why you are boiling the sanitizer, curious as to why you are?
> 
> 
> These sanitizers which are popular in recent years are typically made primarily of alcohol, including this one at 63% Alcohol, is a terrible fixative for samples in general, it distorts the colors, changes the the morphology, and in some cases parts of the sample will simply fall apart.
> ...


You don't do much entomologizing, do you?

I kid, I kid. But 70-80% EtOH is the industry standard for arthropod preservation. 95-100% if you need the DNA. Formaldehyde-based fixatives don't seem to work as well and overly harden specimens. I never thought about it much, but hand sanitizer is probably okay if you don't need research-quality material. You're right that the colors suffer in alcohol, though, and weird things like jellyfish or snails or vertebrates (ha) do preserve pretty poorly in the stuff.

Last summer I worked on aquatics with a venerable local bug hotshot and he mentioned that hot water is the best fixative (for mayflies, stoneflies, caddisflies at least). I haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 3, 2013)

jecraque said:


> You don't do much entomologizing, do you?
> 
> I kid, I kid. But 70-80% EtOH is the industry standard for arthropod preservation. 95-100% if you need the DNA. Formaldehyde-based fixatives don't seem to work as well and overly harden specimens. I never thought about it much, but hand sanitizer is probably okay if you don't need research-quality material. You're right that the colors suffer in alcohol, though, and weird things like jellyfish or snails or vertebrates (ha) do preserve pretty poorly in the stuff.
> 
> Last summer I worked on aquatics with a venerable local bug hotshot and he mentioned that hot water is the best fixative (for mayflies, stoneflies, caddisflies at least). I haven't tried it yet though.


I have used it actually. I've examined enough university and museum collections to know it is the standard for arthropod preservation. They harden specimens because the PFA cross-links proteins. When you expose living mammalian cells, for example, to alcohol based fixatives, sure they can work (not as well as PFA mind you) you can see at times the protein just precipitate right out of the cells instantly. You don't see that with PFA at all because it doesn't happen.

I personally don't know why alcohol is the fixative of choice, but if I had to guess, it's because it's cheap and easy to make in large quantities. Making PFA is a pain in the rear however, and the fumes are toxic.


----------



## jecraque (Dec 3, 2013)

viper69 said:


> I have used it actually. I've examined enough university and museum collections to know it is the standard for arthropod preservation. They harden specimens because the PFA cross-links proteins. When you expose living mammalian cells, for example, to alcohol based fixatives, sure they can work (not as well as PFA mind you) you can see at times the protein just precipitate right out of the cells instantly. You don't see that with PFA at all because it doesn't happen.
> 
> I personally don't know why alcohol is the fixative of choice, but if I had to guess, it's because it's cheap and easy to make in large quantities. Making PFA is a pain in the rear however, and the fumes are toxic.


No, it makes sense for verts and I wouldn't use alcohol on those. Formalin-fixed bugs wouldn't make any sense, though. You need some malleability to get to and see the characters, and like you said, it's nasty stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

